# Glue or band-aid-esque sutures?



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

So my endo surgeon said she usually uses dissolving band-aid-esque sutures, or glue - it is my choice.

So...... what did you choose, why, and would you choose it again?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Anything but staples! I had internal stitches both times. The first time the incision was covered with tega derm; it was great until time to have it removed....ouch. The second time I had glue and it worked pretty well. It didn't fall off evenly so I trimmed it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had internal sutures and glue. Once the steri strips fall off you could barely see the incision.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Anything but staples!


Ditto!

I had stitches that did not dissolve and it was fine.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I had internal sutures and glue. Once the steri strips fall off you could barely see the incision.


Ditto for me. Worked well.


----------

